# Form 8948



## solost1992 (Apr 2, 2014)

Do I have to send this form with my declaration? It was sent with my 2013 forms by my accountant. This year I am doing my declaration myself, which I assume means I don't have to send in the form. Am I correct?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Nope, that form is for a paid tax preparer. They are required to file electronically unless they can show reason why they can't. But as an individual, you can always (at least for now) choose to file on paper.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## solost1992 (Apr 2, 2014)

Thanks Bev, that's what I thought, but didn't want to make any mistakes.


----------

